#  > Faadoo Engineers Zone - For Students in Engineering Colleges >  > Engineers Discussion Zone - Ask and resolve queries and so much more.. >  >  Spanish language certificate guidence

## Raghav102

Sir/MamI am currently studying Electrical Engineering in kolkata and also persuing a Spanish course.I have done almost 70% of my course but I am unable to give my spanish exam because it is clashing with my semester exam date.I want to know is it compulsory to show your spanish cirtificate during interview..will it be ok to write in my resume/c.v that I know spanish and tell the interview person that due to my semester I missed my spanish exams???Thank you for your answers..





  Similar Threads: Design of electrical permanent magnet motor (SPANISH) Mba entrance eligibility qualifications full guidence guidence Web design services full guidence pdf downloads Need some career guidence

----------

